

Tbd.vc – early stage tech investments - thiloberlin
http://tbd.vc/

======
thiloberlin
Hi. OP here. Learned some stuff, while founding and funding Mister Spex and
several other startups in Berlin in the last 8 years. I'd like to invest my
returns into other software and e-commerce entrepreneurs.

